# Speaker Selection



## tlouck (Jun 21, 2013)

I have decided on a AVENTAGE RX-A3030 for my AVR, its now time to select speakers.
I could use advice on speakers selection. I am looking to purchase the full line of speakers for a 5.1 or 5.2. 
Then upgrading in the future to 7.2 and eventually 9.2. 
The sound I prefer has a more bass rich texture to it so would larger drivers been the way to go? my room size is 24'x15' 
I listen to a lot of hard rock and enjoy the power and feel of the lower end frequencies. thats not to say that I don't like a full range
I also listen to classical music as well.

is 5.2 or even 7.2 surround now standard? and is it worth getting the extra sub-woofer?
I have always like the sound of cerwin-vegas because they seem to handle a lot of power and volume. 
I know they are not a high end speaker but they are what I could afford at the time. 

I here a lot about Klipssch, Thiel and polk but I think most are out of my price range. 
I do like the Klipsch Heresy III for a floor speaker which is in my range. I don't know much about it. 
I was interested in buying all 5 or 6 speaker for a 5.1 or 5.2 my budget is around 4K. what are your thoughts?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I own Klipsch Speakers and I would not consider them to be Bass rich speakers at all... The Cerwin Vega Speakers I had a long time ago I would consider to be bass rich speakers though. If you like the Klipsch Heresy speakers though I would think they would be a good speaker and if you don't mind buying them used you can get them for a few hundred a pair used on Craigslist. I would look for the older Heresy speakers as they are the ones that a lot of people say sounded the best. The only thing you might have to do is replace the capacitors if the speakers are real old.

How much is your budget for speakers? Can you start with 2 speakers and then add as you get more c ash and see the speaker you want become available?

5.1 is pretty much the standard but there are movies that are 7.1 too. As far as the sub, I would try and get 2 subs as it will even the sound out in the room better (you could even go for 4 subs).


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

You should listen to as many brands you can. Then pick the ones you like best even demo them in your room if possible. Used speakers can help you get more for your money. Also you don't need to buy all the speakers at once you could start with your front three and possible a sub then add more speakers as cash allows! Some ID companies offer in home trials some you may have to pay shipping some not.


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

tlouck said:


> I have decided on a AVENTAGE RX-A3030 for my AVR, its now time to select speakers.
> I could use advice on speakers selection. I am looking to purchase the full line of speakers for a 5.1 or 5.2.
> Then upgrading in the future to 7.2 and eventually 9.2.
> The sound I prefer has a more bass rich texture to it so would larger drivers been the way to go? my room size is 24'x15'
> ...


Im a Klipsch guy so how bout this:
http://www.audiogurus.com/klipsch-r...tore=default&gclid=CJ2264yP_70CFSqXOgodhVAAmw

I'm liking Axiom also if you're not into the horn sound:
http://www.axiomaudio.com/epic-80-500-home-theater-system


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

The Klipsch package includes a receiver so you can find it much cheaper without..


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well if music is your priority and you like the sound of CV's then a pair of the XLS-215's will do well for hard rock. They are pretty efficient so your reciever should power them fine. You then can get the XLS-6c for your center and a couple of XLS-6's for your surrounds and you will be at around $2000 with shipping which would leave you $2000 for 2 great subwoofers. 

http://www.svsound.com/subwoofers/dual-subwoofers/dual-pb-2000

http://cerwinvega.com/home-audio/floorstanding-speakers/xls-215.html

http://cerwinvega.com/home-audio/center-channel-speaker/xls-6c.html

http://cerwinvega.com/home-audio/bookshelf-speakers/xls-6.html


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Svs has 45 day trial and free shipping both ways. It couldn't hurt to try some of them out you can save even more by looking in there outlet store. They even have a trade in policy if you bought a lesser(cheaper) sub for now you could upgrade later not sure how it works but sounds like a good deal.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

The best Cerwin Vegas I ever heard were the S-2s, and I couldn't afford them at the time so I bought a pair of the S-1s... Totally different sound than the Klipsch La Scala Speakers I later moved too. The S-1 had a much warmer sound, but they were the the best in the Cerwin Vega line at the time. If I was able to find 7 of them I might very well have them today over my La Scalas. :T


----------

